# Angeln im Balaton 2001



## LAS (4. Februar 2001)

Wir wollen im kommenden Sommer nach Ungarn an den Balaton (Plattensee)fahren. 
Bevor wir aber alles klar machen, wollte ich erstmal hören, was ihr dazu sagt.
Welch Erfahrungen habt ihr dort gemacht?
Gibt es dort überhaupt Fische? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn ja, was für welche?
Und braucht man unbedingt ein Boot?Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## Guest (6. Februar 2001)

*Angeln im Balaton*

Servus LAS,
anscheinend war hier niemand in letzter Zeit am Balaton.
Meine Erfahrungen sind auch schon 20 Jahre her, brauchen deshalb nicht mehr stimmen.
Der Fischbestand war damals sehr gut. 
Im Prinzip kann vom Ufer aus geangelt werden.
Da gibt es aber zwei Hindernisse. Einmal ist der Balaton mit Ferienhäuser der Ungarn zugeplastert, der Zugang ist daher mehr oder weniger privat. Zweitens ist der Balaton mit einem Schilfgütel umgeben. (nicht überall)
Ein Boot ist daher fast Pflicht.
Der Hauptfisch ist der Karpfen und der Zander. Für den Zander brauchst sowieso ein Boot, der steht weit draussen. Du mußt aufpassen wo die Ungarn draussen angeln, da steht der Zander. Fette Beute ist garantiert.
Der Karpfen ist wie bei uns in Ufernähe und natürlich im am Schilf.
Auf jeden Fall kannst Du dort einen schönen Urlaub verbringen.


------------------
  WO


----------



## Hunter (6. Februar 2001)

*Angeln im Balaton*

Hi,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich war bis jetzt drei mal am Balaton, aber immer im April. Wir haben immer super Aale auf Wurm gefangen. Allerdings war es immer vom Wetter abhängig wann und wo die Aale bissen. Bei bedecktem Himmel und starken Wellengang in Ufernähe. Bei Sonnenschein und wenig Wellengang weit draußen. Deshalb ist ein Boot sehr empfehlenswert. (Man kann sich ein Boot so ziemlich an jedem Campingplatz für wenig Geld leihen) Ab Mai sind Köderfische für Aal super. Karpfen sind auch stark verbreitet. Zander und Wolgazander werden meist weit draußen gefangen, es sei denn, es stehen viele Kleinfische, meistens Ukelei, im Uferbereich. Dann hat man auch gute Chancen auf Rapfen und Ziege. Auf Zander solltest du nachts vor den Schilfkanten angeln.
Im Sommer sollen die Aale allerdings nur weit draußen beißen, andere Fische auch im Uferbereich. Ein weiteres Problem des Sommers ist, dass viele Campingplätze überfüllt sind. Ansonsten sind Campingplätze bestens zum Angeln geeignet. 
Würmer und andere Köder kannst du dir billig in den zahlreichen Angelläden kaufen. Köderfische kann man meistens ohne Probleme stippen.
------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*****
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hunter am 06-02-2001 um 16:14.]


----------



## LAS (8. Februar 2001)

*Angeln im Balaton*

Ok. danke. 
das hört sich ja schon mal ganz gut an.
vielleicht könnte mir noch jemand verraten, wie es in ungarn mit berechtigungskarten aussieht. ich meine damit, was sie kosten und wo man sie bekommt.danke!


----------



## Guest (8. Februar 2001)

*Angeln im Balaton*

Hi LAS,
ich kann mich da nicht mehr besonders erinnern. Es war aber vollkommen problemlos und nicht besonders teuer. Der Hunter weiß bestimmt was genaueres.

------------------
  WO


----------



## Hunter (8. Februar 2001)

*Angeln im Balaton*

Stimmt Wieselopa!
Letztes Jahr musste ich 2000 Forint für eine Wochenkarte zahlen. Und 500 für so eine andere Karte. (Ich glaub so etwas wie einen Fischereischein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hab das nie so richtig verstanden) Das sind umgerechnet ca. 19 DM. Ist ab letztes Jahr teurer geworden, davor waren es zusammen nur ca.12 DM. Aber bei ungefähr 20 DM für eine Woche kann man nicht meckern und das bei dem Fischreichtum.
Eine Dose Rotwürmer mit ca. 15 Würmer kostet übrigens so 60 – 70 Forint, also ungefähr 50 Pf. 
LAS und vergiss die Badehose nicht, in Ungarn ist es nämlich ziemlich warm zu der Zeit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*****


----------



## Aalfred (23. Februar 2001)

*Angeln im Balaton*

Hallo Leute !Ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren regelmäßig an den Balaton meist im Juni. Dem bereits Gesagten kann ich nur zustimmen. Allerdings sollte man zum Angeln vom Land aus das Nordufer bevorzugen da es nicht so flach ist wie das Südufer. Angelscheine gibt es in jedem Angelladen. (Wochenkarte 20-25 DM) Wichtig ist ! Tauwürmer gibt es keine zukaufen also unbedingt mitbringen. Topköder auf Aal. Aale fängst Du bevorzugt nachts. Ob in Ufernähe oder weiter drausen ist vom Wetter abhängig. Gut geeignet sind die vielen Molen. Die Einheimischen sind auch sehr hilfsbereit und verraten so manchen Trick. Bis bald !


----------



## LAS (25. Februar 2001)

*Angeln im Balaton*

Hi,danke für eure ausführlichen antworten.
jetzt geht es mir schon besser. ich kann jetzt beruhigt nach ungarn fahren.DANKE !!!


----------

